# Logging Jokes for Sixth Graders



## slowp (May 27, 2010)

I might be giving a show me trip through a logging job to some sixth graders.
Got any *suitable* logging jokes?


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2010)

slowp said:


> I might be giving a show me trip through a logging job to some sixth graders.
> Got any *suitable* logging jokes?



For sixth graders? Probably not.


----------



## cowtipper (May 28, 2010)

What do you call a drunk logger?
A rum-berjack.

What did the really macho lumberjack eat for breakfast (and lunch and dinner)?
Mancakes!

What does a lumberjack have in common with Sesame Street’s Count? 
They can both count to tree.

I used to be a lumberjack, but I couldn’t cut it.
So they gave me the ax.

What did Tim say when it was so cold all he could remember was his name?
TIM-BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

What do you call a place where lumberjacks and animals go to swim?
Fir Beech!

What’s a lumberjack’s favorite sushi?
The log roll!

What did the lumberjack say about the mathematician who couldn’t dance?
“Man, that guy needs to get some logarithm.”

For the 7 graders

What does a lumberjack turn into after a sex change?
A lumberjill.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 28, 2010)

I got no jokes but I got this. The local school brought sixth graders down to the shop to see how we take care of the city. I couldnt believe the crazy questions they asked. They also asked some really good questions that I couldnt answer,should have done my "homework".


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2010)

I found out a bit more. These will be 6th graders who are actually interested in natural resources. They will be going to a summer camp about that. That'll help a bit. Sixth grade is at the start of the terrible ages.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2010)

Creative! Some of these are really good! 


But....




cowtipper said:


> What do you call a place where lumberjacks and animals go to swim?
> Fir Beech!




Uh, dud.




cowtipper said:


> What’s a lumberjack’s favorite sushi?
> The log roll!



'Nuther dud.



cowtipper said:


> What did the lumberjack say about the mathematician who couldn’t dance?
> “Man, that guy needs to get some logarithm.”




 



cowtipper said:


> For the 7 graders
> 
> What does a lumberjack turn into after a sex change?
> A lumberjill.




Uh, no. That is NOT suitable for 7th graders. Just because they know about it doesn't mean it's okay for joking about.


----------



## catbuster (May 29, 2010)

Have a loader op swing and nearly hit a kid in the head. Then they'll leave, you can go back to work and there's no need to make up loggin jokes.:hmm3grin2orange:

Wow. I scare myself.


----------

